# Help - Routing Groves on a curved Surface



## Wood-Chuck (Aug 12, 2005)

I've come to the router experts with a problem that I'm not sure how to deal with. I'm making a sleigh bed and would like to rout groves in the side of each leg to accomodate tounge and groove slats that I will be using for the panels in the headboard. I'm not sure how to rout the groove on a curved surface. My thought was to use the template that I made to shape the legs and fit it to a guide bushing. My problem is how to make the groove in the template. Any suggestions would be appreciated.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

HI Bruce

Take your blank template over to the Scroll saw and cut out your candy cane , make it as wide as the guide you want to use it with..1/2" is always good with a 1/4" wide router bit..(bull nose bit)

===



Wood-Chuck said:


> I've come to the router experts with a problem that I'm not sure how to deal with. I'm making a sleigh bed and would like to rout groves in the side of each leg to accomodate tounge and groove slats that I will be using for the panels in the headboard. I'm not sure how to rout the groove on a curved surface. My thought was to use the template that I made to shape the legs and fit it to a guide bushing. My problem is how to make the groove in the template. Any suggestions would be appreciated.


----------



## Wood-Chuck (Aug 12, 2005)

bobj3 said:


> HI Bruce
> 
> Take your blank template over to the Scroll saw and cut out your candy cane , make it as wide as the guide you want to use it with..1/2" is always good with a 1/4" wide router bit..(bull nose bit)
> 
> ===


Thanks Bob, I never thought of that approach:yes4:


----------

